# The Grand Experiment



## clee01l (Sep 3, 2019)

For many years, I have been using a rMBP as a travel computer.  It has served me well.  First as a travel catalog and lately as a mobile platform for the Cloudy version of LR to sync back to may masterLightroom Classic catalog.  The 13” rMBP dual core w/500GB SSD is a late 2012 and probably won’t be supported after Catalina

As of yesterday, I own an iPad Pro with 512GB of storage.   Before my next trip, I will be using it extensively to manage my new images going into LR.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 3, 2019)

I will be curious to hear how it goes for you.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 4, 2019)

We look forward to the installments then Clee!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a question about importing.  When I attach an XQD card reader vis the USBC port,  Photos opens and want to import.  Is this a limitation of iOS12.x or will I be able to import directly into Lightroom when iPadOS13 is released?  Is there a way to import directly into Lightroom with iOS12.x?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Is this a limitation of iOS12.x or will I be able to import directly into Lightroom when iPadOS13 is released?


Yes, and yes. iOS13 should remove that OS limitation, but it's via Photos for now.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 20, 2019)

I leave tomorrow for my first big trip sans MBP.    I will report my conclusions when I return.  Based upon the testing I've done at home.  my workflow is sound and may be even More efficient that using Lightroom Classic alone. 

Help me if I have missed something.  Color labels don't seem to be a option in Lightroom (Cloudy).  They figure prominently in my standard workflow.   I would like to add a color label in the metadata (or at least the "label" field on import but I can not find a way to do this in Lightroom (Cloudy).   So is there a way to add a metadata preset on import to Lightroom (Cloudy)?

I have discovered the my iPadPro is backing up Lightroom (photos I presume) to iCloud. The Apple Photos app is also being backed up to iCloud.   How do others manage this?  I don't want to back either up to iCloud.  I prefer instead to store the imported RAW image files locally in Lightroom's local storage and a backup to external disk while traveling.   The ~50mp NEF files imported take up quite a bit of local storage (especially if stored twice) and the 1TB external disk is sufficient for any backup copy that does not make its way to the Adobe cloud for Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 20, 2019)

1. No colour labels, and no metadata presets in Cloudy.

2. I keep "Photos" turned off in the iCloud settings.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 21, 2019)

clee01l said:


> I have discovered the my iPadPro is backing up Lightroom (photos I presume) to iCloud. The Apple Photos app is also being backed up to iCloud.   How do others manage this?


Yep, I turn them off in the iCloud backup settings too.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 21, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> 1. No colour labels, and no metadata presets in Cloudy.
> 
> 2. I keep "Photos" turned off in the iCloud settings.


I have now turned off Photos in iClous and turned off Lightroom Backup in iCloud.   With both off, I can manage to get along with the 50GB of iCloud storage that I pay for  (backup of 3 devices and most of my active data and documents.
 Do you know if Adobe plans to  offer metadata presets for imports in the future. It really is shortsighted to not have access to a full metadata panel AND an inability to implement batch updates to the metadata  that is updatable.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 21, 2019)

Same here; no iCloud photos. But I am thinking to start as you wish to do Cletus (same iPad with mulyi ports adaptor here) when iPasOS 13 will be out (sept 30) and give acces to all files to connected drives. I think this include SD cards.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 21, 2019)

clee01l said:


> I have now turned off Photos in iClous and turned off Lightroom Backup in iCloud.   With both off, I can manage to get along with the 50GB of iCloud storage that I pay for  (backup of 3 devices and most of my active data and documents.
> Do you know if Adobe plans to  offer metadata presets for imports in the future. It really is shortsighted to not have access to a full metadata panel AND an inability to implement batch updates to the metadata  that is updatable.


I personally don't know of any plans to offer metadata presets for imports (and if I did, I wouldn't be able to say!). I don't think their current omission is particularly short-sighted, I just think it's a matter of priorities....it seems obvious, to me at least, that Adobe have targeted the more casual and mobile photographer in the initial period of the cloud ecosystem, most of whom probably don't yet have the same needs as the typical Lightroom Classic user. Hopefully it's just a matter of time.

Batch application of metadata was implemented in LR Mobile for Android in the last update, so hopefully that means the iOS version should soon follow.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 21, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Batch application of metadata was implemented in LR Mobile for Android in the last update, so hopefully that means the iOS version should soon follow.


Good to know  I’ll be on the lookout for a future iOS app update


----------



## clee01l (Sep 21, 2019)

Denis Pagé said:


> same iPad with mulyi ports adaptor here


Can you illuminate? I would like to find a multi port USB-C hub that would le me charge, import and  make backups to the 1TB iDisk. Without having to swap cords.


----------



## richard.powelljr (Sep 22, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Can you illuminate? I would like to find a multi port USB-C hub that would le me charge, import and  make backups to the 1TB iDisk. Without having to swap cords.



I use this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Nuc...eum+usb-c+hub&qid=1569173036&s=gateway&sr=8-4


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 25, 2019)

Mine from Satechi is very similar with only 1 USB-A. Model is ST-UCMPAM. Support currents of 900mA as per manual. Built quality is top notch!

Similar to Type-C Pro Hub Adapter | USB-C Adapters & Accessories

iPadOS released yesterday here. I installed last night and tested. In the Files application on the iPad both my SD card and the small portable Western Digital spinning hard disk are showing and I can navigate to all files by icon view, list view or columns view. But Lightroom may need an update because when I go to import photos from the Files application I do not see the connected drives but I can import from Box, Dropbox and so on!

Since years I use FileBrowser (from Stratospherix.com) because it can access everything and even remote LAN and WAN drives. As Lightroom can see FileBrowser as a source, I gave it a try. No luck yet as FileBrowser can't see connected drives (yet?). So I wrote their support to add this access in an update.

So until someone show me how to if I did it wrong, it seem we still have to transfer from SD card locally on the iPad, Photos, iCloud, Box, Dropbox etc as a first step. With the Files app I was able to copy photos from the connected external drives to the "On my iPad" location and import from there in Lightroom thus bypassing Apple's Photo app 

But this is awkward for now
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 25, 2019)

*Update*: As per their reply, Stratospherix, makers or FileBrowser are submitting the update to Apple within the next week or so.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 25, 2019)

Denis Pagé said:


> Mine from Satechi is very similar with only 1 USB-A. Model is ST-UCMPAM. Support currents of 900mA as per manual. Built quality is top notch!
> 
> Similar to Type-C Pro Hub Adapter | USB-C Adapters & Accessories


. This model appears to have two USB-C Male connectors ion one side to mate with a MBP. The iPadPro has only one USB-C port. I’m not sure how this model could connect without an intermediate cable. I need a USB-C Power port and a USB-C Data port for my XQD card reader (data), A USB-C port for my 1 TB iDisk Backup (data). I don’t need any video ports or Audio ports. I might be able to use any USB 3 ports but I have no immediate need. SDHC card reader is optional too. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 26, 2019)

Mine is similar for the ports it offers but it has 6" USB-C cable to plug on the iPad. Didn't find my exact model on Satechi's site. Buyed mine from an Apple store. The 4K HDMI port is at the end opposite to the cable.


----------

